# is this my controller?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Evford said:


> my ford ranger was converted in 1996 and I believe that is my controller, it doesn't look like any of the once you can find online. Or maybe my real controller is hiding somewhere?
> I just assumed that it is a very old style of controller. Am I right?


Hi Evford,

It kind of looks likes a GE, EV1 or EV100 controller of that vintage. Obviously has contactors and capacitors. And I see a "1A" sticker, which is what by-pass is called.



> Now the question is: should I replace it? if so, with what?
> what would I gain by replacing it?


Does it work? If so, you have to weigh the benefits gained with a new controller versus the cost. Old controllers can still work just fine and get the job done. Going to a newer one might increase functionality depending one which new one you choose. It might give you higher current (better acceleration), smoother control, quieter, programmability, etc. The controller itself would not increase top speed.

Regards,

major


----------



## Evford (Nov 5, 2009)

thank you major,
I looked everywhere online and I could not find infos about it. Thanks to you I now know what type of controller I have.

To answer your question, I don't know if it works because the truck has no batteries. But, if I discovered that it doesn't work or if I decided to replace it with a more efficient controller, do you have any suggestions regardind which one should I get? I am just a beginner, as you probably already know.

thanks again for your help.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Evford said:


> To answer your question, I don't know if it works because the truck has no batteries. But, if I discovered that it doesn't work or if I decided to replace it with a more efficient controller, do you have any suggestions regardind which one should I get?


Hi Evf,

Well, you may have noticed I did not mention efficiency in my earlier post. Just because a controller is newer will not necessarily make it more efficient. In fact, the one you have looks like it has a 1A by-pass which newer controllers do not support. This feature essentially makes a controller 100% efficient at full bore, well, short of the by-pass contact resistance. Other than that, newer controllers will use more efficient switches, mosfets and diodes, and run at higher frequencies, which is debatable that this makes them that much better.

At any rate, I stay away from making specific recommendations as to component vendor selection. I don't mind giving opinions where I feel I have knowledge. So just get the best controller you can afford and then maybe some (like take a loan ). For the most part, controller dollars relate directly to capacity and quality, with a dose of support and warranty thrown in on the side. Seems like a lot of others here are quick to tell which one to use 

Regards,

major


----------



## Evford (Nov 5, 2009)

thank you very much the advice. I didn't know if that type of controller was very old and inefficient. I now feel much better about keeping it, expecially because my primiry mission is to make the truck run first.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Evford said:


> thank you very much the advice.


Careful.

I said "kind of looks like". I'm not sure it is a GE EV1 or 100 controller. That is my best guess.

You're welcome for the thank you on the advice. But that only goes so far as to when you realize it was wrong advice. Check it our further.

Regards,

major


----------



## Forklift Guy (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi evFord

This controller is a second generation EV 100 SCR panel. The earlier version had adjustment pots under a small axcess panel, where your middle plug is. This version uses the middle plug to drive the drivers display panel ( ie: volt meter, troubleshooting codes, etc ) The proper way to work on it is with a programmer. The GE LX handheld programmer was used with these cards to program creep speed, acceleration, current limit, 1A time, plugging. 

The "TR" card is a traction motor card, but this version didn't come with regenative braking option, if it matters to you. The nice thing about all the GE systems is that they are relatively the same. The 185 panel from the 1960's turned into the M210 panel, which eventually gained external options, then came the EV1, which had all the options and adjustments in one card. There was an EV10 that came out, but it was a complete flop for GE, because they tried using button style SCR's. Then came the EV 100, in the early 1990's i guess, which was based on the early successful versions.

Wiring diagrams, troubleshooting, and programming information is easily available to us old forklift mechanics. It will help if you know what kind of forklift it came from.

Best of Luck !

Brad
Forklift Guy.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Forklift Guy said:


> Hi evFord
> 
> This controller is a second generation EV 100 SCR panel.


Thanks for covering my butt.


----------

